

Anvil – An ACME CA - lgarron
https://github.com/letsencrypt/anvil

======
christiansmith
This is an interesting looking project, but I have to say I'm not crazy about
the author's use of the name Anvil. I've owned the domain anvil.io going back
several years, I've been actively using variations on the name Anvil for
security related software that's in production for a period of time as well.
If the authors of the project read this, please consider renaming it.

~~~
lukifer
The shared language namespace is getting awfully crowded in general. If they
weren't stepping on your toes, they'd likely be stepping on somebody else's.

~~~
christiansmith
Understood, and I'm glad to live and let live in general, but this one is too
close in subject matter to my own work and may eventually lead to confusion
about who's doing what. That seems like a reasonable cause for concern.

------
zengr
There is also another project with this name:
[http://anvilformac.com/](http://anvilformac.com/)

